# need code for CIN



## cynthiaj54 (Dec 24, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a code for contrast induced nephropathy
Thanks


----------



## acoke (Dec 24, 2008)

*Contrast induced nephropathy...*

Is there a kidney lesion?  If so, 583.89.  If not, 583.9.


----------



## cynthiaj54 (Dec 29, 2008)

583.9 it is, don't have any information of lesion.  Thanks so much


----------



## SarahJohnson1976 (Dec 29, 2008)

CIN is actually cervial intraepithelial neoplasm which you will need to specify whether it is CIN I, CIN II, or CIN III.  It is actually listed in the index under CIN.  622.1 for I and II or 233.1 for III.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## SarahJohnson1976 (Dec 29, 2008)

oop sorry - I just looked at the title and didn't see what was written under it.   

Sorry!


----------

